

Do you need a BS in CS to land job? - nlweb

I began working for my fathers computer business when I was 8 years old. I started by working in the shop building computers after school and on weekends.
Since then I have grown to a lot more responsibilities running the shop. I am 26 and I have been selling service contracts, setting up networks(2-100+ computers), Server 2000/2003/2008 with Active Directory Domains, MSSQL Management, and design internal network apps in PHP and Python (around 20+ satisfied customers using apps), along with the general computer repair tasks. (Virus removal, upgrades, network security, etc...)<p>My question to the gurus in the biz, even though I skipped college but still have certifications, would I still be able to get a job in IT at a small to large company without a BS in computer science if things went sour? Everything I see online says a BS is a must. However we have had people working for us who have MORE than that, who I have had to train myself.<p>Footnote in case: I am MSCE, MCSA, A+, Network+, Security+, and Linux+ certified.
======
falko_
I'm a self taught programmer without a college degree. I have released some
apps on the android market and done some freelance work. From my experiences,
yes, yes you do. I have applied to countless programming jobs over the last
two years and I can't make it past the filters. On the rare occasion that I
do, the vast majority of the interview is focused around the interviewer
grilling me on why I don't have the all important degree.

------
atomical
I've met a lot of people who have non-CS degrees in the industry. I have a
non-CS degree. Can you actually do the work? That's the question a lot of
employers will want to know the answer to.

------
asdlfkk
No, but you do need to be able to use the indefinite article.

~~~
nlweb
I just thought listing them out like that would save valuable reading space. I
don't want to bore anyone.

------
viraptor
If you're very good at what you're doing, then no. You don't need one. It will
be harder to get an interview, but not impossible.

------
unimpressive
Even if you don't, you should still study and improve your theoretical
understanding as though you do.

